
Show HN: An Android Launcher to Help Stop Phone Addiction - aswinmohanme
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.aswinmohan.nophone
======
aswinmohanme
Heads Up:

I had this Idea for an Android Launcher when I saw the demo video of Light
Phone.

The App is currently in super beta stage, and I just wanted to run the Idea by
the community. So what do you guys think ?

